# 150 amp vs 200 amp service.



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

150A sounds lean for everything you have planned. You really need to a do a proper load calculation. Do you have piped nat gas?

150A is still a worthwhile upgrade. It uses 200A gear with a smaller main breaker. The one thing I recommend is for the meter-to-main-breaker wire, and ground wire, be sized for 200A to make the eventual upgrade easier.

Resale should be better than with a 100A FPE main.


----------



## Bakeller (10 mo ago)

u2slow said:


> 150A sounds lean for everything you have planned. You really need to a do a proper load calculation. Do you have piped nat gas?
> 
> 150A is still a worthwhile upgrade. It uses 200A gear with a smaller main breaker. The one thing I recommend is for the meter-to-main-breaker wire, and ground wire, be sized for 200A to make the eventual upgrade easier.
> 
> Resale should be better than with a 100A FPE main.


Thanks for the info. I do have piped natural gas which we use for the stove and water heater. The oven and dryer are electric.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com.



However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.



If you are permitted by law to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.



We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.

This thread has been closed.


----------

